# Jette vom Wildhaus, 1 Year (stack)



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Would love any critiques of my girl! Saber just turned a year old. She weighs 64 pounds. 

My son was holding the camera crooked in the first one! Just tilt your computer 


























































Thanks!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

She is looking awesome! Of course I'm biased cause she's LoLa's BFF! lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very feminine young female with nice dark color and dark eyes. Flat withers with a big dip behind her withers that gives the rest of her topline a roached look. Not a bad position of her croup, but it should be longer. She appears to be fairly balanced with sufficient angulation front and rear and it looks like she stands correctly in front and rear. Good pasterns, OK feet.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

No proper stacks shown.
Something strange with her back. Looks like flat withers followed by a hump then a valley then another hump. No offense, that's just what I see.
Pretty dog, great coloring, nice head. No angulation front or back. Kind of leggy, I bet she's very athletic.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Pretty girls always have long legs LOL 

Saber looks very nice, love her dark face! Happy belated Birthday, beautiful! Hope to see you soon.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She's beautiful, I like the dark faces too! She is very tall 
**Is she a "bi color"?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSD07 said:


> Pretty girls always have long legs LOL
> 
> Saber looks very nice, love her dark face! Happy belated Birthday, beautiful! Hope to see you soon.


People submitting their dogs for critiques should get honest responses, not oooh and aaahs. That is why I would never submit my dog. I know she has too many flaws and I am honest to myself about it. I commend the bravery of anyone who puts their dog out there for critiquing.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am good with the honest critiques *and* the oohs and ahhs, lol.

Pat, I agree, looking at the pics she has a bumpy looking back. I think these weren't very good stacks and she is not stretched out quite right, but in all her past stacks she has a dip after the withers too. Not sure why... I don't see that in person. I wonder if it is the muscle under the fur making those bumps? Yes, she is *very* athletic, lean, muscular, no fat on her.

Saber would love to get together with Anton! Time got away from me today. Maybe next weekend.

She is a melanistic black & tan (not bicolor), West German working lines.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I was looking at her dad's pic at the Wildhaus site and he's not stacked right either, but it appears maybe his topline is similar to your girls. I couldn't really tell from the one pic I saw of him there.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Shawn, we'll get toggether and get some better stack shots. In person, she has a very nice topline. I'm thinking it could be her fur. Judge's topline kinda does the same thing but if you put your hands on him...you know its just fur! I just got. A new Canon T3i that I need to use more anyway!! Oksana you should come too so we could get some nice pics of Anton too!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A lot of GSDs have that bump. My show line does as does my working line female and the rest of their conformation (size, musculature, bone substance) is very different from each other.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Courtney


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you should try stacking again. I think she would look better if you stacked her better and better head shots.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I see a beautiful girl!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

holland said:


> I think you should try stacking again. I think she would look better if you stacked her better and better head shots.


I think you're right. I will give it a shot today or tomorrow. She usually isn't too hard to stack, since I have been doing it since she was 3 months, but the neighbor dog was in his yard barking at the fence and she was wanting to run off.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It will be interesting to see- I can't critique but I spend a lot of time in the picture section-so I just know when I like the pic


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Courtney! It would be awesome, to see you guys and have the pics of Anton taken! Especially that at the moment I have no camera at all, just the cell phone's.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

No problem guys! Let's get together soon, the leaves are awesome colors for fall pictures!!!!


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

This is where a good stack can really help out. If you could get her to "lean" into the stack, she'd probably straighten out her topline. These pics almost give her a hinged back look, but in reality I don't think she has that. I'd love to see her again in a better stack, but it can be difficult to get those!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

All in all she's a great looking girl. Nice and dark and well-balanced. Nice head, not too feminine or masculine.


----------

